# UV sterilizer yay or nay



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So I've been debating on getting a uv sterilizer. Not because of algae issues but as a preventative measure against disease and ick. Good idea/bad idea?

Also with it kill all the good bacteria/copepods etc? Or just the bad stuff?

This is what I'm looking at for my 75 gal display/30gal sump

Coralife Turbo-Twist UV Sterilizer - 3x - 9 W

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=7999


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey,

At that wattage (9W) for that size tank won't do anything to prevent disease/ich outbreak. For algae, but not for preventing something like ich.

Personally, I don't believe a UV will do anything to prevent ich and what not. Unless you have some ginormous UV it's not gonna do anything IMO. 

Some people swear by it from their experience with UV and ich. I personally believe in keeping your water quality good and preventing fish stress in whatever way you can. I had dealt with ich multiple times and the only reason they all survived was actually by keeping them in a stable environment and leaving them there to reduce stress. Ich disappeared and hasn't come back since.

I have the turbotwist 9W and I only use it for algae in my pond.

I you want crystal clear water then a UV the size of 36W would probably be your best bet. I have one myself (36W) on my 90G W/30G sump.

This is the one I bought, quality is pretty good contrary to belief. Way cheaper than a coralife and a 9W for that matter.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Fish Only aquarium go for it... mixed reef or full reef I wouldn't recommend as it will destroy micro and macro fauna...


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Great info guys much appreciated. I'll stay away from it. I have a mixed tank, and just trying to be proactive with things. I do keep up on my water changes and the few fish that I do have in there seem to be happy and active.

Had any experience with this guy

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1926+375&pcatid=375

Seems like he would be a good option to take care of any unwanted pests


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mmatt said:


> Seems like he would be a good option to take care of any unwanted pests


You can try it but put it this way... If the wrasse starts harassing fish and/or killing fish or inverts then you have nearly zero chance of getting him out of your tank. They are very smart, fast. you would literally have to take out every rock in the tank and even then its not so easy because they can bury themselves in the sand making catching him very difficult.

So you really just have to weigh the consequences because they can go both ways. Some are very peaceful while others are not at all peaceful.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

mmatt said:


> Great info guys much appreciated. I'll stay away from it. I have a mixed tank, and just trying to be proactive with things. I do keep up on my water changes and the few fish that I do have in there seem to be happy and active.
> 
> Had any experience with this guy
> 
> ...


I love my six line wrasse! He took care of my annoying flat worm infestation and gets along with everyone! In fact, I will get another for my other tank... I recommend this fish!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Norman said:


> I love my six line wrasse! He took care of my annoying flat worm infestation and gets along with everyone! In fact, I will get another for my other tank... I recommend this fish!


The sixlines tend to be fine when theyre smaller. When they hit sexual maturity they become very aggressive.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

sig said:


> The sixlines tend to be fine when theyre smaller. When they hit sexual maturity they become very aggressive.


Now you tell me. Let's hope my guy stays friendly...


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmmmm very interesting. Maybe you should get another that puts out. Help his sexual frustration. Lol


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Sig is right. Head his warning.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Sig is right. Head his warning.


How old are they when they reach sexual maturity?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IME, UVS will help w/water clarity and lengthen time b/w algae build-up on the glass. As for preventing bacterial and parasitic issues, there isn't any *significant* difference whether one employs one or not, even under the highest "zap rate" (flow/gph through unit to watt ratio).

IMHO, under the highest "zap rate" you must have at least 10x system turnover rate through the UVS to get any benefit and it's not a guarantee that you won't encounter problems.

The cost and long term upkeep employing a UVS isn't worth it. A QT and strict "main display" system introduction is $$$ and time well spent.


----------

